# New video- Gesshin 400s



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

another video shot last night (a few more coming still...)
The gesshin 400s
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/gesshin-400s-stone.html

[video=youtube;WajM7mgrXK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WajM7mgrXK4[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool, my current Gesshin 400 is like 3mm. Jon will you be going to the Javitz center this year?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Cool, my current Gesshin 400 is like 3mm. Jon will you be going to the Javitz center this year?



sadly, not this year... they are doing the show in LA this year (the city of sakai at least... the food show is still happening there though). I will, however, be in NY in April. I promised a few friends i would come out and do sharpening demos for them. I can bring stuff then, since i need to bring things for the restaurants i'll be at.


----------



## gic (Feb 21, 2015)

what show in LA??


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

gic said:


> what show in LA??



I'll have more info as the time gets closer, but it's towards the end of the year I think


----------



## Matus (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks really good, thanks. I like that it needs less water during sharpening as the 400.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 12, 2015)

Just ordered one of these! I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Ruso (Mar 14, 2015)

Be the video it appears that 400s is better than 400 in all aspects? When would you recommend to use the old 400 instead?


----------

